Ask HN: How you get recruiters to run after you instead of the other way around? - evex
======
SQL2219
Linkedin. There are some options that you can enable that will put you on the
recruiting radar, and depending on your profile, you should see an uptick in
linkedin messages from recruiters.

~~~
evex
Can you share what are those options please? and can I tweak them to show
myself to recruiters from certain cities?

~~~
bluewater
From the mobile app tap on the photo icon in the top right. Scroll down and
find career interests. You’ll be able to toggle on/off to let recruiters know
you’re open to new opportunities.

------
aprdm
See profile of senior developers in big companies (that's easy to find through
Linkedin search) and copy the layout of their profile / the way they describe
their job experience.

Have lot's of keywords that are relevant to the job you're looking for (and
experience on it)

I get at the very least 1 recruiter contacting me per week... am not looking
and don't have the "open for contact" option enabled in Linkedin

~~~
evex
Nice, I never thought of this. Thanks!

------
darrenwestall
Uploading your CV to a job board is still a good way to show you’re active,
recruiters (in house and agency) will get daily alerts to new CVs matching
keywords they’ve preset.

------
thedevindevops
Be careful what you wish for. Beating them off with a moldy stick these days.

